# My daughter is getting her first molars



## Jusect

Hi.. My daughter is getting in some of her first molars and while I was brushing her teeth I saw what looks like the meat inside her gums bulging out of a little hole right over where her tooth is coming in. I .am planning to take her to Family Tree Dental, children's dentistry in Toronto I've heard of getting blood blisters but this doesn't look like one of those. Anyone know what it could be?


----------



## Chous1969

Hi.. Speak to your dentist regarding this and I think he can help you.


----------

